# ballots/voting slips



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any free printables that I can use for voting slips on my costume contest and pumpkin carving contest? I would like to have slips already made out so they can just write down who they vote for. That and it would look better than me writing it. Any thoughts??


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

I just use orange post it notes. they put their votes into the 3 cauldrons labeled best costume, scariest costume, funniest costume.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Same here. I have 3 containers, each labeled with a costume catergory and I'll just put out a pad of sticky notes


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

We only have one category so I only put out one voting box. Here is a pdf of the ballots I use. I simply print them onto aged or orange paper and place them next to the ballot box. If it doesn't open right away simply right click on the name and click on "view image". The layout is meant to fit on business card paper as well if you want to make it really easy to simply print and separate 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/badgirl-albums-halloween-2011-picture94869-costumecontestballot.html


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I might try the post its. Thank you badgirl for your idea, I cant seem to open the image.  The post its sound easy! Just love easy! LOL


----------



## leighanne4585 (Aug 28, 2009)

I write mine out with a calligraphy pen on white cardstock then dye the cardstock in tea and crumple the paper. They turn out pretty cute.


----------

